# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Как отключить автозапуск?

## искандер

Просканировал комп при помощи AVZ, и он мне выдал:
 >>  Разрешен автозапуск с HDD
 >>  Разрешен автозапуск с сетевых дисков
 >>  Разрешен автозапуск со сменных носителей
Что это, чем чревато и как можно отключить эти ресурсы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

*Выполнить такой скрипт в AVZ:*


```
procedure DisableAutorun;
begin
 // Блокировка автозапуска (0x1 + 0x4 + 0x8 + 0x10 + 0x40 + 0x80 - отключили все типа, кроме CD)
 RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveTypeAutoRun', 221);
 // Блокировка автозапуска (0x4) - заблокировали автозапуск на C:
 RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveAutoRun', 4);
end;
 
begin
 DisableAutorun;
end.
```

----------


## XP user

Если это мера против заражения, то тогда надо знать, что она легко обходится. Прочитайте данную тему полностью и действуйте соответственно:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=17442

Paul

----------


## MC'LyP

Да все намного проще, если воспользоваться настройкой групповой политики, никакой avz не нужен ))

----------


## Coollest

Люди, аналогично сделал мастером проблем отключил это все через AVZ... 
Но теперь вставляю диск, не вылазит табличка автозапуска, даже есть есть авторан инф.. а теперь скажите как это все вернуть.. В реестре этой ветки нету, то есть но авторан все такое просто не нашел в папке полисиес и там експлорер.просто нету..хм...

----------


## Vadim Sterkin

*Coollest*
Если вам нужен автозапуск, зачем его было отключать?  :Smiley:  Чтобы не перечислять параметры реестра, попробуйте Autoplay Repair Wizard

----------


## Всевол

> *Выполнить такой скрипт в AVZ:*
> 
> 
> ```
> procedure DisableAutorun;
> begin
>  // Блокировка автозапуска (0x1 + 0x4 + 0x8 + 0x10 + 0x40 + 0x80 - отключили все типа, кроме CD)
>  RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveTypeAutoRun', 221);
>  // Блокировка автозапуска (0x4) - заблокировали автозапуск на C:
> ...


применил этот скрипт в АВЗ,мне выскочила табличка,типа экцез виолейтед... адрес там какой то... Как отключить автозапуск с диска?
Спасибо.

----------


## olejah

Если в АВЗ и по простому, то так - 

АВЗ => Файл => Мастер поиска и устранения проблем => Системные проблемы/Все проблемы => Пуск

Должно найти, что автозапуск разрешен, там же и исправить можно.

----------


## PavelA

> типа экцез виолейтед... адрес там какой то...


 Какая система и права Администратора есть?

----------


## Всевол

> Какая система и права Администратора есть?


ХР - 2,выполнялось с правами администратора,так же пытался через мастер поиска и устр. проблем.
О! после перезагрузки все получилось,спасибо! Как-то не учел я этот момент!  :Smiley:

----------


## And-ray

Удалил с АВЗ автозапуск и теперь винХР не видит сиди диски, хотел записать диск и вот обнаружилась проблема. Как быть ?

----------


## olejah

С чего взяли что не видит? Вставили, подождали и в проводнике открыли его, все должно быть. Именно пустые не видит? Опишите поподробнее, что делаете и что происходит.

----------


## And-ray

> С чего взяли что не видит? Вставили, подождали и в проводнике открыли его, все должно быть. Именно пустые не видит? Опишите поподробнее, что делаете и что происходит.


Дело в том, что такая ситуация на двух ноутбуках. На обоих я отключил автозапуск со всех носителей. Точно уже и не помню как отключил, потому как это было в месяца 2,5 назад и сразу в разделе "Хелп" на мой вопрос никто не ответил и я забросил форум. Вроде бы отключил с помощью "мастера поиска и устранения проблем" в АВЗ, устранил следующую проблему : "автозапуск со всех съемных носителей". Теперь на обоих буках при запуске болванки, бук их не видит, невозможна запись видео на диск.
Еще серьезней пострадал третий бук, но там другая история с АВЗ.

----------


## olejah

Да уж... А вернуть пробовали? "Отмена изменений".

----------


## And-ray

Нет, не умею пока, сейчас гляну.

----------


## mrak74

```
begin
 RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveTypeAutoRun',221);
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Отключает автозапуск только с USB носителей

----------


## And-ray

> Отключает автозапуск только с USB носителей


Мне нужно восстановить видимость CD дисков и возможность их записи.

----------


## olejah

> Нет, не умею пока, сейчас гляну.


 Там же где поиск проблем и их устранение, есть вкладка "Отмена изменений". Там попробуйте поправить.

----------


## And-ray

Попробовал,ответ таков - нет диска в дисководе

----------


## mrak74

> Попробовал,ответ таков - нет диска в дисководе


 Несколько дисков пробовали ?

----------


## And-ray

На два диска один ответ - нет диска в дисководе. Диски запускаются в ручную.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Попробовал,ответ таков - нет диска в дисководе, при этом диски запускаются в ручную даже диск с авторуном(ПК сьюит).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

Обычные диски MP3, DVD (фильмы, музыка), читаются нормально ?

----------


## And-ray

Запустил диск Нокиа ПК сюит. Если раньше он запускался сам, то сейчас в ручную и в открытой папке появляется набор папок. В свойствах папки авторуна.инф почему-то открывается с помощью приложения "блокнот". Раньше этих папок не было, открывался диск сам и играла музыка.

----------


## olejah

Так это и есть отключения автозапуска, именно такие у него и последствия, зато компьютер защищен больше.

----------


## And-ray

Но ведь я сделал отмену, а она не сработала ???

----------


## Бонифаций

Простой способ отключить автозапуск, без плясок с бубном http://www.pandasecurity.com/russia/...ds/usbvaccine/. Тулза отключает автозапуск на компе, и может автоматом создавать на каждой вставленной в комп флешке, свой autorun.inf, тем самым, не давая вредоносу прописать свой.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Майкрософт уже давно выпустила соответствующие обновления для XP и Vista. В Windows 7 проблема автозапуска отсутствует изначально.

----------


## СержРаз

Уважаемые продвинутые, ответьте на вопрос: стоит Винда ХР установил блокировку на все автозапуски, уже год как работает не нарадуюсь, но вот проблема купил беспроводную мышь, и как вы понимаете она тоже не грузится, как бы ее прописать в реестре , чтобы все остальное не трогать, но она работала, заранее благодарен.

----------

